# mirrorless cameras for HDR



## bs0604 (Dec 18, 2012)

*Anyone have experience using mirrorless cameras for HDR?*  I was considering getting a 4/3 Olympus OM E-5 (I think this is the name) and while it appears to be able to do bracketing I have read the relatively small sensor makes it poor for HDR.  Alternatively I am considering a Fujifilm xpro1 or E1 but don't think they do bracketing unless you want to rotate the exposure compensation dial which would introduce vibration to the picutres.


----------



## kundalini (Dec 18, 2012)

I rented the OMD-EM5 a couple of months ago and tried some multi exposure for HDR purposes.  Unfortunately, I wasn't able to carry my tripod due to back issues and relied on my monopod.  But unfortunately again, I suffered from the shakes alot during my trip because of vast quantities of Jose, lack of sleep and being out of shape for the amount of hiking done.  I was just off enough to not match the frames.  The bracketing was amazingly fast, but I was attempting a 5 shot bracket and just, plain blew it.

I think the OMD-EM5 would do fine for HDR, even with the smaller sensor, if you got your base exposure correct in camera.  I have the E-P3 and am quite happy with it.  However, if I were in the market for my first m4/3 or upgrading from a lesser m4/3, the OMD EM5 would be a solid choice.

This is one of the base frames I took with the OMD-EM5.







.

Keep in mind that the ratio of size difference between the sensor from m/43 to Cropped body is less than the difference from Cropped body to Full Frame body.


----------

